# Zoe's anal gland saga. Good & bad news.



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I had been having to have Zoe's anal glands expressed internally by her vet every week since the one ruptured a little over 2 months ago. The fluid is pretty thick she said. So a little over a month ago I put her on Animal Essential's Phytomucil, the powder formula. And thankfully that has allowed her to express them herself naturally. My vet has been checking her every week or 2 since I started the Phytomucil and she's really impressed with the product. I'm thrilled because she was really preparing me for the possibility we would have to surgically remove her anal glands. So this is the good news and hopefully this may help someone else who has a baby who is having this trouble.

Now the _potential_ bad news...the thing that has me worrying. My vet is feeling a lump that so far has not changed in size. She's thinking it is most likely scar tissue from the rupture. Zoe had to have that same anal gland lanced a couple of years ago so it could be from that as well. But it could also be a tumor. The vet who is checking her for me is my old vet and a friend who is currently not practicing since she had her baby. She's coming to the store to check Zoe for me as a favor. She wants to check her again in 2 weeks to see if there is any change. If not, she'll have me go to the vet we are currently seeing for a 2nd opinion. I'm telling myself it IS scar tissue and not to worry. My old vet is telling me even if it is a tumor, it's super tiny and removing the anal gland would be all that should be needed to take care of it if it is malignant. 

So I'm asking my SM friends and family to say a little prayer for my sweet Zoe that it is only scar tissue and that this nervous mommy won't be on edge for 2 more weeks. I really tried to not share this until I knew if it was something to worry about. But you know me....the ultimate worrier. And I decided I'd rather have people praying for Zoe & me rather then keep quiet about it.

Thanks. :blush:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Crystal - prayers for sweet Zoe! Tessa and Sweetness are sending hugs and have their paws crossed for her! Hugs to you all!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Crystal i will be keeping Zoe and you in my prayers. I'm sure that the lump is just scar tissue. Please keep us updated.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I really in my heart believe it is scar tissue...but I know how hard it is not to worry....our furbabies are our everything...will be keeping Zoe in my thoughts and prayers..will say some extra prayers for her Mommy.....hugs.....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you all. When my old vet was telling me this, my eyes went to the back of my head and I was having trouble processing all she was telling me. I'm pretty sure she said that even if it is scar tissue, if it is not going down in size, they may still want to remove the anal gland to prevent it from turning into a tumor. But honestly, I could have that wrong because I really was having trouble focusing at that point.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Keeping you both in my prayers. It is so hard when our little babies are sick. Sending hugs.

Linda


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Crystal, of course Zoe will be in my prayers. I am hoping that it is nothing too serious and that she hopefully doesn't need surgery. Glad to hear that you are having success with the Animal Essentials - you're such a great mom Crystal. Hugs ♥


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - you know you've got my prayers here. I'm with you. I think it's just scar tissue or a little benign sebaceous cyst. Tyler thinks Zoe would look cute with a little junk in her trunk, but I told him it's not the same thing. I know you're worried. As moms that's our number one job. Try to chill out and see what they say. Maybe they can do an ultrasound to check? Am happy the AE works.:thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Aww, hope that little sweetie is OK. Holding good thoughts for both of you.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I will definitely keep you in my prayers-- I obviously know first hand about being a nervous mommy! Keep us updated and know that we have you in our hearts and minds as well as prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

You bet that prayers are said for this being nothing of concern for little Zoe or you!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You got it.......tell Sweet Zoe I am saying prayers for her!!! Keep us informed Crystal..........


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh crystal lets focus on the good news and lets try not too worry too much about the potential bad news , i too believe it could just be a little scar tissue .. will def be praying for ur baby , and im glad u vented here and we can all pray for zoe , prayers do work


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh Zoe!!! We are thinking of you and sending both you and your worried mommy lots of extra love!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Crystal, I will definitely be keeping Zoe in my thoughts. That's great that the Phytomucil has helped Zoe with her anal gland issue - Bailey does not to have his emptied out every couple of months so I will see if the Phytomucil powder helps him with this, as we have discussed before. And I'm sure the lump the doctor is feeling is just scar tissue - I will be praying!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh boy Crystal. Well the good news is great news. The fact that Zoe's anal gland problems are getting better is a huge deal. I think I'll look into adding that powder to B&E's food. Now the tumor.....I know the room went quiet when the vet told you there was something there. I know you didn't really hear them b/c you got so overwhelmed. Now you are processing it all and getting stressed out. Breath my friend. You have great medical care for Zoe and sounds like they are optimistic and really on top of everything. Odds are it's just scar tissue. No matter what though she'll be ok. Sending you lots of hugs my sweets. xoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wonderful that the powder is working for Zoe! that's a huge relief. And of course I'll pray that everything is fine, wouldn't there have to be scar tissue from the previous lancing and other issues? That's what I'm thinking, try not to worry.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal, my grand-dog had this & it was, thankfully, harmless.:aktion033:

Having said that, I deal w/stress in a little different way than most people. I am not saying it is a better way at all---it is just ANOTHER way! Whatever works best for one doesn't work for another. Anyway, I imagine the worst possible occurrence :smpullhair::smscare2:and make a plan of how I would live with it moving forward. If the news turns out to be good, I am happy :biggrin: that I only wasted way too much time worrying. If the news isn't so good, at least I am not so shocked & have a plan. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal, it's so hard when one of our fluffs is under the weather. Love and positive energy being sent your way. :hugging:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Aw, I hope it is scar tissue too. 

I recently had a cyst removed from Tiff that I was sure was a mast cell tumor. When the results came back from the lab though, it was just a benign epithelial cyst. I'm still glad I had them remove it though because it was growing quickly and there wasn't much room for more growth. 

Anyway, hope your story goes something like that too...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Crystal, I'm sorry you are having to be put on edge about Zoe right now. Hopefully it is indeed just scar tissue and that it doesn't turn into an issue. I would think there is a much higher percentage of it being scar tissue and not a tumor, due to the fact that she did have work done in that area. I'm glad Zoe has done so well with the Phytomucil, I am all for products that can work from the inside-out to maintain good health naturally! You & Zoe will be in my thoughts, she will be just fine.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- I'm sure that it's just scar tissue and am sending lots of prayers and positive energy for Zoe. The fact that the Phytomucil has helped her so much is great news. I'm sure all is OK -- I just feel it in my heart. You are such a good Mom.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry Crystal about little Callie. I do hope the lump is nothing to worry about, too.:grouphug:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am hoping it is only scar tissue and nothing else.
Sending positive thoughts and prayers for your Zoe
Jenna:wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little Zoe, give her hugs and kisses from all of us. We'll be thinking about her.


----------

